# Samsung Galaxy S2



## mattytun1514 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi my Samsung Galaxy S2 comes tomorrow its the first smartphone ive had the question is "do i need a antivirus" with the phone


----------



## gridl0ck (Apr 7, 2010)

I think you can get Bitdefender on Android now. It's always good to be safe!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Not really. Just use caution and common sense when downloading apps from the Android Market.


----------



## andersonsara023 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have already using Samsung Galaxy S2 smart phone. And I like the advance features like 3G, touch screen, Wi-Fi, map navigation on this mobile phone. It looks very nice. I think that anti-virus is good option for security of mobile phone. So you could install anti virus on your mobile phone.


----------

